# Ball Joint Replacement 1995 200sx se-r



## edo747 (Jan 14, 2004)

Can I replace the ball joint on the driver's side of my 1995 200sx se-r without replacing the whole control arm? If so...can anybody give some hints? Thanks!!!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You'll need a press to get that ball joint in. Have a shop install it for you to make life a lot less shitty. And yes, you don't need to replace the control arm as long as it is in good condition.


----------



## edo747 (Jan 14, 2004)

Harris said:


> You'll need a press to get that ball joint in. Have a shop install it for you to make life a lot less shitty. And yes, you don't need to replace the control arm as long as it is in good condition.


Thank you very much Harris !!!


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Before I had access to a shop press I was able to get mine out using a 3 lb hammer. The important thing to do is to make sure that you remove the circlip (snapring, or whatever you wanna call it). Then you can simply bang it out, it took me 3 or 4 wacks. Installation is the reverse of removal... I actually used a block of wood to soften the impact to the new balljoint. It helps to slightly lift the control arm with a jack so that the control arm will not bounce on you.
My advice would be if you can afford to pay someone at a shop to press it in for you.If your low on cash (like me) just use the method I just described. I have had no issues with it and I have had it installed for about 30K miles.


----------



## edo747 (Jan 14, 2004)

jer28 said:


> Before I had access to a shop press I was able to get mine out using a 3 lb hammer. The important thing to do is to make sure that you remove the circlip (snapring, or whatever you wanna call it). Then you can simply bang it out, it took me 3 or 4 wacks. Installation is the reverse of removal... I actually used a block of wood to soften the impact to the new balljoint. It helps to slightly lift the control arm with a jack so that the control arm will not bounce on you.
> My advice would be if you can afford to pay someone at a shop to press it in for you.If your low on cash (like me) just use the method I just described. I have had no issues with it and I have had it installed for about 30K miles.


I will definitely take your advice on this issue...thank you very much!!!


----------

